# FSH level has gone sky high - could DHEA be cause?



## fififi

Hi am seeking some advice as my FSH level has risen from 9 (6 months ago) to 25 (now) - the only thing I've changed recently is DHEA which I started taking about 7 weeks ago. (My last IVF cycle was OCt so hormones not affected by that)

Anyone had experience of this?


----------



## Lilly83

Hi Fififi

I know this is an d post but did you figure out what it happens? 

Mine has jumped from 8 to 19 in 3 months, resulting in my second cycle being cancelled, I cycled 3 months ago and it was fine

Wonder how much the drugs could of affected it afterward

Lilly x


----------



## fififi

Hi Lilly
I had levels retested after about 4 months of DHEA & they were back to normal. Not sure whether it was DHEA or not that caused the big change in levels. They have fluctuated in past but never by so much.
I kept taking the dhea for 9 months before stopping to theoretically have DE cycle. Once I stopped the dhea my hormones went crazy - I had very irregular cycles (38 day, 14 day, 19 day) whereas always been bang on 26 days over last 3 years. This caused my ivf cycle to get cancelled in Sept so do feel DHEA can have an impact on hormonal levels hence may well have been to blame for rise in fsh as my body got accustomed to it.

Hope you are able to cycle soon and that the delay was fate stalling you ready for a wonderful BFP


----------



## Lilly83

Just read my message back sorry for all the typos! You got the gist at least 

I had been on DHEA as well as a load of other stuff but stopped before my first cycle as my endo had spread like wildfire and I was worried it was that, apart from the ivf cycle nothing else has changed, I tested at 7.5, 8.8  and 8.4 then bang 19! 12 weeks later, seen wheatgrass and accunpuncture might help so looking into that, then DE route I imagine 

Thanks again for the reply xx


----------



## fififi

Lily, sorry to see you've had such issues. I'd give it bit more time before DE if you can as fsh can make very wild jumps. My GP & a fertility clinic consultant both claimed it was impossible to reverse but after 2 months I was tested at 10.
Have moved to DE now due to age.
Only thing I did differently on advice of Zita West nutritionalist (contacted via my local acupuncturist) was to eat milled flaxseed daily. I add to to a yogurt as found it pretty yuk to add to normal meals but if that's what's made the difference then worth it.

Hope you find a way to get back on track with hormone levels & baby joy soon


----------

